# Commodity Question



## Strw23 (24 April 2006)

I have a quick question I was wondering if someone could help me with. On the 21/4/06 there was a massive drop in the materials sector XMJ apparently due to a big commodity sell of in the US. The price recovered today but I was wondering what US sector is the equivilant as the Aus materials sector or what effects our price and where can i get information/price on that sector or commodities.

Scott


----------



## wayneL (24 April 2006)

Scott,

I don't know whether this will help, but if you go to my blog (link in my signature) there is a link down on the left menu "free futures charts".

There you can find links to all the commodity charts that are applicable (zinc doesn't trade on the futures, but there is copper, gold, silver, oil, natural gas etc.... plus all the softs, aggies etc)

I'll put up any link people want,(just ask) but those are all the liquid markets.

Cheers


----------

